# 1965 gto



## johnd (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, new to this site hope I'm in the right spot. Just started a restoration on a 1965 hardtop GTO. Because it was a vinyl top car it has some rust in the roof skin and one roof rail. Does anyone know if a complete roof from other "A" bodies will interchange. I need to use some of the structure from one side then the replacement skin, if not does anyone have a extra Pontiac roof. john


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, John. Hopefully someone with a good answer for you will be along shortly.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Any 1964 and 1965 GM A-body hardtop will work on your '65. This means Buick Skylark, Olds F-85, Cutlass, and 442, and Chevy Chevelle/Malibu. Same part.


----------



## johnd (Apr 23, 2014)

*65 roof*

Are you 100% sure geeteeohguy. That is what I hope is true as I have a line on a 65 chevelle roof. I need to use not only the new roof skin but some of the structure as well, both side pieces that include the drip rails.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Chevelle will work fine just don't tell anybody your car is part chevy!


----------



## johnd (Apr 23, 2014)

*65 roof*

I would rather it be a chevy part then an aftermarket [if they made one] from Tiawanatriot:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

FNG69 said:


> Chevelle will work fine just don't tell anybody your car is part chevy!


John, it may make your car a little faster........:lurk:



Seriously though, glad you found some donor sheetmetal to fix that GTO. Post up some pictures if you get a chance, we love Pontiacs here no matter what the condition.


----------



## johnd (Apr 23, 2014)

*65 roof*



ALKYGTO said:


> John, it may make your car a little faster........:lurk:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, glad you found some donor sheetmetal to fix that GTO. Post up some pictures if you get a chance, we love Pontiacs here no matter what the condition.


I will, despite this add it is a nice car from out west does not need floors trunk pan or quarters or even patch panels but I want a real nice car so I will fix everything right, now if I can just get the guy with the roof to call back I will be good.


----------



## johnd (Apr 23, 2014)

*65 roof*

Got pics of the roof from the chevelle, not bad but not as nice as I need, it has a couple rust holes and a little more along the edges so if anyone knows of a nice one let me know. thanks, john


----------

